

Self-published design book sells $20,000 in first two weeks - slater
http://generalprojects.com/blog/?p=603

======
Jim72
According to Google, they have a traffic value of over 220,000 visitors per
month which is roughly 50,000 visitors per week. Since they have sold 500
copies in two weeks, or 250 in one week, they are converting only 0.5% of
their traffic. While that is a very small number of sales to visits, we can
see just how important internet traffic is.

That said, $15 for a quality e-book seems a fair value. Check out the sample
pages here: <http://www.underconsideration.com/flaunt/>

~~~
pieratt
Unsure how valid those figures are. One of their more well-trafficed sub-
blogs, Brand New, doesn't even mention the book.

------
lurkinggrue
Good deal, amazing it sold as much given how bland the cover is.

I expect they already have an audience and a reputation and didn't have to
deal with getting noticed on a store shelf.

~~~
antidaily
Fancy typeface. Grid layout. Purple. Bunch of stats and info about the
contents. It's not _that_ bland. And seems to be their aesthetic: minimalist.

------
ahoyhere
We sold $6k in the first 48 hours of our self-published JavaScript performance
book (<http://jsrocks.com/>). For the record.

